# My cat doesnt chew his treats...



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

is this normal? Does he enjoy them if he doesnt even chew it? it just worries me because his windpipe is so small. (its temptations treats, the bigger green ones that help with breath (supposidly))

is this a normal thing?

kinda annoys me cuz he wont swallow a pill alone to save his life, but a treat he will swallow like a pill...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlee swallows her treats whole, too. Annoying, isn't it? I think she'll chew greenies, haven't given one to her for a while. I only give her soft treats for that reason.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Very normal. Most of them don't chew their dry food either...


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

My cats have barfed up treats whole, and I think if they chewed it'd be easier on their system!


----------



## chris10 (Feb 20, 2006)

Cats are generally lazy and when it comes to food the less work the better. If they think it can go down the hatch it goes. And it doesn't matter if its whole or not.


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Tessie deffinantly doesnt chew her food or treats. I give her the greenies everyday and or course they are swallowed whole. Don't know what good the Greenies are doing but she enjoys them.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

doodlebug said:


> Very normal. Most of them don't chew their dry food either...


He does that too, but luckily the kibbles are so small, its like he doesnt even have to.

since the treats are twice as big it did have me worried.

Wouldnt they taste better if they chewed it?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Claiken said:


> Wouldnt they taste better if they chewed it?


I don't think that cats get the concept of savoring their food like we do....


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

One of my cats inhales his treats!

Now, about "chewing"...
*The lower jaw is attached to the upper one by means of a simple hinge. This arrangement permits only up-and-down motion. A cat cannot move its lower jaw sideways, nor can it grind its teeth. When a cat clamps its jaws shut, the teeth mesh side by side, somewhat like the meshing of gears. So cats tear and crush their food, but they do not chew it. Much of the food is swallowed whole, and digestive juices break it down for use.*


----------



## eckndu (Sep 20, 2011)

My kitten "chew" her dry food, but not always chew her treats. I put out dry food and water in all time and she seems to be able to control her intake, so I assume she only eats(chew) when she's hungry.
I guess if she swallow the treat, it means she's not really hungry, but just want to get a mouthful of the goodies.

btw, the "greenie" are menthol treats right? do they really work?


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Mine rarely chew theirs, sometimes they will crunch it into smaller pieces but usually they just scarf 'em down whole. I have seen Magoo hoover down 3 at a time. Savoring her food is apparently not a priority lol


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Please do not resurrect extremely old threads.


----------

